# looking for hobo mitten/glove pattern for fleece



## ridethatpony (Jul 20, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find one?

I am not having any luck in the pattern stores or on the net.

Thank You


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Are you looking for the partial gloves with a mitten like flap that covers the finger tips? If so, you'll find a pattern at the Hancock Fabric web site. Here's the link: http://www.hancockfabrics.com/jump.jsp?itemID=543&itemType=CONTENT

I've made several pair of these. They are easy and quick.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

What an awesome pattern!!! Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I printed that pattern out also.... looks like something fun to try.

Angie


----------



## ridethatpony (Jul 20, 2004)

for sharing the link for the gloves, 

Looks pretty straight forward, will give a try this week.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is another pattern you might want to check out.
http://www.sewing.org/enthusiast/html/ek_letsmittens.html
hope this helps
bopeep


----------

